# medical unfit from lung scars



## Amscorb

need advice

what can be done if you get medical unfit report with "OLD TB" even if that person never had TB?
Is gold quantiferon test helping? where to go and what to do?


----------



## The Rascal

Nothing, basically you can't come in. Argue until you're blue in the face but if I was you I'd give up and use my energies elsewhere.


----------



## Paul Garcia

Amscorb said:


> need advice
> 
> what can be done if you get medical unfit report with "OLD TB" even if that person never had TB?
> Is gold quantiferon test helping? where to go and what to do?


Once you have pulmonary scar even it is just minimum fibrosis it will make you unfit to work in middle east countries as per GAMCA policy.


----------



## TT365

I would have a read of this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...isa-rejection-medical-ground.html#post6205874 then this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/116588-tuberculosis-scars-ban.html ultimately it's very hit and miss but if you are sure it's not TB then you might be lucky with a second scan otherwise getting a recognised independent report could be a good if expensive way to go.


----------



## rashmi218

Hello everyone, I was diagnosed with a heavy chest congestion(beginning of TB) in 2011 and after taking proper medications for 6 months i was completely cured back then. I got married last year and this year came to UAE and found a job. After the medical test they found a scar(fibrotic band) on my upper left zone of the chest and asked me to go for sputum test(which has to be given for 3 days). I am extremely happy to inform that my medical test result is clear and they have issued a fit certificate after my sputum tests were negative. So i am really hoping and believe that UAE has afterall changed their cruel laws which earlier never allowed any kind of scar or tb cases. Now they are reviewing on case to case basis so still some hope for whoever is going through the same. Good Luck to you all..


----------



## yas1234

Hi, I need help in this same matter as well. I am going to the same situation, I never had tb in my life. I went for medical in Muhaisnah medical fitness centre, they called me back on the next day because they found scaring on my lungs. I have done 3 sputum test, skin test and some blood test all of them are negative but still they gave me unfit certificate stating that i had old tb. Anyhow i found out about Quantiferon gold test and had it done from NRL National reference lab the result of this test is also negative. 

Now the problem I am facing right now is that I took this test result to Muhaisnah medical fitness centre and the head over there didn't see it properly and was so rude, according to him this isn't a complete test which can diagnose old tb ( well as far as I know it concludes all type of tb). He told me to get a clean X-ray well for that i had it done privately from aster but I do have scaring on my lungs which could be because of many other reasons, after speaking with the general doctor over there and radiologist. I told them about this Quantiferon gold test they said this scaring could be because of other infections or maybe a reason of smoking (I have been smoking from last 13 years and I'm 26).

I also went to ministry of health to appeal but they told me we have nothing like appeal service over here you should go back to medical centre and talk to the head over there.
I don't know what to do i need help from anyone here who might have faced the same thing and was able to prove his case. Plus i don’t have much time left entry permit will expire on 3rd of oct.


----------



## QOFE

Ban can't be lifted if TB scars found on lungs - Khaleej Times


----------



## Tropicana

Mohammed amends medical examination system for expats in UAE - Emirates 24|7

This is the official law posted so is in legal-speak, but the part on TB seems to indicate some relaxation of the rules, including something of a 1 year grace period for applicants renewing visas and found with lung scars....


----------



## aloneinalain

*aloneinalain*

This article was also published in Khaleej Times on Friday 26 Feb: - I am not allowed to link it since my post count is too low.

"People with old tuberculosis scars can get UAE visa "


Quote: "Expat students enrolled with UAE universities, members of diplomatic corps and leading investors will be allowed to apply for a new visa even if they have scars from cured TB since they belong to the exempt categories that also include spouses, parents and children of current UAE residents."

So apparently if you belong to any of these exempt categories you can get a new visa even if you have lung scars. I am working in the UAE and my husband was given a life ban last year because of lung scars when I tried to sponsor him. I am hoping this new ruling will mean the ban can be lifted and he can return. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yas1234

I read this article. This Change in policy only allow residents to sponsor their spouses, children and parents with old and cured tuberculosis upon approval by relevant authorities.

However, policy remains unchanged for people with active or old TB who are applying for a UAE visa for the first time. Which means I can't apply as it would be my fist time.

On the other hand you can get ban removed from DHA and sponsor your husband.


----------



## desertsky

*Medical lung scars*

Hi folks just want to say hello and report my experience with the medical exam. They sent me to Al Muhaisnah for a follow up and i found out they only do TB tests there. A bit of goggle revealed that an old pneumonia (which i had 10 years ago) might also leave scars and sometimes its not a clear distinction. Needless to say that scared me quite a bit since the current policy is lifetime ban for TB suspects.

In Muhaisnah the procedure is to take 1st day blood and sputum, then on 2nd and 3rd day another sputum. 

Reading up on this forum i didn't want to take any chances so i squeezed Quantiferon TB Gold tests in between so i could have the results for the 4th day when there is a wrap up with a doctor. I went to MediClinic in Health City which was a matter of 15 minutes without any appointment, but results i was told could take 5 days which was a bit tight. So i went to SRL labs also in Health City and they emailed me the result after just 3 days. Ca 500 AED each.

Due to a weekend i had both results with me for the wrap up. The nurse looked at me "First time visa ? Oh oh theres problem with xray !" Great, thanks, i knew that. 

Finally the discussion with the doctor was extremely friendly, he said there are some things to see on the xray but it should be ok. Nevertheless i gave him both the printed results from my tests and when he realized what they were he was quite happy and asked me if he could keep them for his files. 

So all in all i would probably have passed anyways, but i can tell you i slept much better having done the Quantiferon TB. 

Thanks again to you guys for posting that information here first, i can't even begin to say how much that helped ! <3 <3


----------



## yjpsap

i visited on employment visa and while working my medical report has unfit, so they are ready to send me to home,, i agree but what about my salary,, is it eligible for only working days , or up to deporting date ( cos of immigration delay) or there is no salary even i worked days,, please let me know the details


----------



## siegfried1934

rashmi218 said:


> Hello everyone, I was diagnosed with a heavy chest congestion(beginning of TB) in 2011 and after taking proper medications for 6 months i was completely cured back then. I got married last year and this year came to UAE and found a job. After the medical test they found a scar(fibrotic band) on my upper left zone of the chest and asked me to go for sputum test(which has to be given for 3 days). I am extremely happy to inform that my medical test result is clear and they have issued a fit certificate after my sputum tests were negative. So i am really hoping and believe that UAE has afterall changed their cruel laws which earlier never allowed any kind of scar or tb cases. Now they are reviewing on case to case basis so still some hope for whoever is going through the same. Good Luck to you all..


Hi, Are you in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Which do you think is stricter in these cases?


----------



## kandell

hello, Can you answer my question and give me some advice? i was medical unfit in uae , i had an old tb and i came back in my country. And then, after i have the treatment and clearly the disease (full recovery), can i come back in UAE and how to do the procedure document?


----------

